# verpasstes Paket am gleichen Tag in der Filliale abholen?



## PCGH_Willi (16. Juli 2014)

moin moin,

kann man verpasste Pakete (die mittags ausgeliefert wurden) evtl noch am selben tag in der Filliale abholen? (auf dem zettel steht ja, erst am nächsten Werktag) oder muss ich mich gedulden?
normalerweise sollte der fahrer ja gegen nachmittag mit seiner Tour fertig sein...           

hat damit evtl schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht? 

also es wär jetz für mich kein Drama kurz zur post zu laufen, die is grad mal 100m weg  

ich hab den thread Im grafikkarten Unterforum geöffnet, da in dem Paket ne Graka war  und ich sonst net wusste wo der hin kommt  

MfG: Willi


----------



## shadie (16. Juli 2014)

Nein kann man nicht.

Das Paket landet nicht bei der Post sondern geht in das Versandzentrum zurück und wird dann meistens morgens am Folgetag bei der Post abgeliefert (wieso auch immer).


----------



## GermanCity (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das schonmal gemacht und das Paket war am gleichen Tag nachmittags da. Ich glaub aber das kommt einfach drauf an. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht.


----------



## Affliction (16. Juli 2014)

Du mußt bis moin warten!
Selbst wenn der fahrer die pakete heut in die filiale bringt, muessen sie erst noch gelistet werden. Die geben dir heut 100%ig kein paket raus.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. Juli 2014)

ich hab bei vielen leuten gelesen, dass es geht, und bei vielen dass nicht, deswegen wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand genaueres weiß  

vill wohnt ja jemand in auf der hard in fürth und kann mir auskunft geben


----------



## crazybratwurst (16. Juli 2014)

kommt immer auf die Beamten in der Post darauf an. Bei uns in der Stadt mit ca 15000 Einwohnern gehe ich um kurz vor Feierabend der Post hin, frage ob sie kurz nachschauen können ob es da ist und die meisten schauen dann nach und bringen mir das Paket, weil die Fahrer die Pakete dort sowieso abliefern und bei uns nichts ins Versandzentrum zurückgeht! Was auch Unsinn wäre, weil ich ja sonst wieder zwei Tage länger warten müsste. 

Hatte aber auch schon Postbeamte die meinten das es nicht da sein kann, wenn da morgen drauf steht obwohl ich schon unzählige am gleichen Tag noch geholt habe. 

Es kommt auf deine Post, die Angestellten und Arbeitsweise dort an. Also einfach fragen ob sie kurz nachsehen können. An eine Packstation schon mal gedacht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2014)

Du wirst dich wohl gedulden müssen. Das ist ja schön das du weißt wann der Fahrer fertig ist und was er auf dem Wagen hat. In der Regel bringt er es in das Depot zurück und ein anderer Fahrer fährt die Poststelle an.


> ich hab den thread Im grafikkarten Unterforum geöffnet, da in dem Paket ne Graka war


 Wie wäre es mit dem OT Bereich " Rumpelkammer " gewesen?


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem OT Bereich " Rumpelkammer " gewesen?


 
Das halte ich auch für einen vernünftigen Vorschlag.

/verschoben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. Juli 2014)

naja normalerweise kommt der fahrer immer so zwischen 7 und halb 6 zurück, von daher, ja ich weis wann er kommt  

ne packstation kostet ja was, da hab ich net wirklich bock drauf


----------



## crazybratwurst (16. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab für meine Packstation noch nicht einen einzigen Cent gezahlt  Die kostet nix.

DHL Packstation - jederzeit Pakete abholen, frankieren & versenden


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. Juli 2014)

echt O.o ok...  ich hab immer gedacht, die kostet 20 euro oim monat oder so...


----------



## crazybratwurst (16. Juli 2014)

Falsch gedacht 

Du könntest ja dennoch einfach mal zur Post gehen (sofern wir hier von der deutschen Post überhaupt sprechen). Kurz bevor die zumachen und nett fragen ob das Paket nicht doch schon da liegt. Wenn die sagen nein, dann ist das so und du bräuchtest keinen Thread aufmachen bei dem dir jeder was anderes sagt 

Wenigstens weißt du jetzt, dass die Packstation umsonst ist (:


----------



## Nemesis_AS (16. Juli 2014)

Packstation ist kostenlos, ausser du willst eine von den Neuen die du dann vor deine Tür gestellt bekommst



4303 schrieb:


> Du mußt bis moin warten! Selbst wenn der fahrer die pakete heut in die filiale bringt, muessen sie erst noch gelistet werden. Die geben dir heut 100%ig kein paket raus.



Da würde ich mal das "100%ig" durch eine kleinere Zahl ersetzen, oder ein "wahrscheinlich" draus machen. 
Zumindest hab ich schon mehrmals Pakete in meiner Örtlichen Filiale am gleichen Tag abgeholt, obwohl auf der Benachrichtigungskarte der Vermerk mit "am nächsten Werktag ab 13 Uhr" angegeben war.

@TE
Wenn deine Post nur 100m weit weg ist, dann geh einfach hin und frag danach 
Noch einfacher gehts ja aber wohl nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. Juli 2014)

naja dann werd ich einfach kurz vor schluss mal fragen, die kennen mich ja mittlerweile  so oft wie ich da hin geh... XD 

des problem is, ich kann die packstation net nutzen, weil ich noch net volljährig bin 

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2014)

crazybratwurst schrieb:


> Wenigstens weißt du jetzt, dass die Packstation umsonst ist (:



Nicht umsonst, wenn wäre der Dienst gratis .


> .. bei dem dir jeder was anderes sagt


Warum schreiben die das wohl auf den Zettel? 
Als weitere Alternative kannst du ja die Sendungen zur Wunschfiliale liefern lassen


----------



## crazybratwurst (16. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum schreiben die das wohl auf den Zettel?


 
Genau, warum schreiben die das auf den Zettel, wenn es bei anderen auch noch am gleichen Tag geholt werden kann 

Wir wollen ja nicht kleinlich werden.. Es werden eben unterschiedliche Erfahrungen (ja auch bei mir steht immer drauf, dass ich es erst am nächsten Tag um 13.00 Uhr holen kann, obwohl ich es noch abends abholen kann) gemacht und wir werden hoffentlich auch erfahren wie das hier ausgeht.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2014)

Also früher war das kein Problem, das Paket am gleichen Tag abends noch abzuholen.

Auf Nachfrage bei der Post (k. A. wieviel Monate das schon her ist), sagten sie es wurde irgendwas geändert und ist künftig nicht mehr möglich. 

Also einfach noch einen Tag warten, auch wenn das manchmal schwer fällt .


----------



## Robstar85 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hol das Paket immer am gleichen Tag noch ab. Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert. Gehe immer abends hin und da gab's nie Probleme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2014)

Dann soll er sein Glück versuchen und Alternativen wurden ja genannt


----------



## Shimboku2 (16. Juli 2014)

Zu 90 - 95% funktioniert das bei mir auch, dass ich die Pakete am gleichen Abend abholen kann. Meist bin ich gegen 18:00 Uhr bei der Post, da sollten die Pakete schon eingelagert sein.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2014)

4303 schrieb:


> Du mußt bis moin warten!
> Selbst wenn der fahrer die pakete heut in die filiale bringt, muessen sie erst noch gelistet werden. Die geben dir heut 100%ig kein paket raus.


 
Bei mir hat genau das schon 2 mal 100%ig geklappt.
Kommt halt auf den Versuch drauf an.....und auf die Freundlichkeit.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Juli 2014)

Bei uns klappt das IMMER denn die Pakete gehen nicht zurück in den Verteiler sondern direkt in die Filiale, und gescannt werden die ohnehin vom Fahrer direkt wenn er sie nicht abgeben kann ! Das einzige was mir gesagt wurde ich solle bitte erst nach 19 uhr kommen weil der Fahrer die Pakete erst gegen 18:30 bringt ( bei uns hat die Filiale bis 20 uhr offen ) 

Wo es nicht klappt ist wenn du die Pakete per Postboten zugestellt bekommst, die haben naemlich kein Scanner, hier müssen rücklaeufer zurück ins Versandzentrum zum scannen und gehen dann erst am naechsten Morgen in die Filliale. Aber in der Regel überall wo ein DHL Fahrer ist geht das sofern die Filliale lange genug offen hat. Wenn das nicht geht, dann liegt das an den Fillialen selbst weil die Leuts kein bock haben die Pakete rauszusuchen vor Feierabend. 

In der Regel ist es aber kein problem wie gesagt, Paket rücklaeufer von DHL gehen immer direkt in die Filliale und nicht in den Verteiler wie manch einer hier behauptet, auser eben der Postbote bringt die Pakete weil der kein Online Scanner hat.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. Juli 2014)

so, war jetz bei der post und des is kein problem die haben mir des paket gegeben 

die haben seleber gemeint: ja wenns da is isses ja kein problem


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> In der Regel ist es aber kein problem wie gesagt, Paket rücklaeufer von DHL gehen immer direkt in die Filliale und nicht in den Verteiler wie manch einer hier behauptet, auser eben der Postbote bringt die Pakete weil der kein Online Scanner hat.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz. Ich hatte mal eine DHL-Express Lieferung mit Postident, die ist brav wieder ins Depot transportiert worden. Die Hinterlegung bei der örtlichen Postfiliale war lt. Telefonsupport von DHL NICHT möglich. Ich musste mit denen einen Termin abstimmen und hab es mir letzendlich in die Firma liefern lassen. 

@Thread: First Word Problems...


----------



## dekay55 (16. Juli 2014)

Keinnick dir ist aber schon klar das DHL Express ne komplett andere Geschichte ist und mit DHL Paket so rein garnix zu tun hat, auser das es auch über DHL laeuft, ansonst ist das wie gesagt was komplett anderes, die Express Pakete kannste dir auch nur in die DHL Express Stationen liefern lassen, mit den DHL Fillialen haben die nix am hut. Faellt auch auf wenn man die AGB´s mal durchliest von DHL Express das es nen eigener Geschaeftszweig ist  Von daher ist meine aussage vollkommen korrekt 

Hier siehste es direkt 

DHL Express : 
 *Impressum DHL Express Germany GmbH*


Heinrich-Brüning-Str. 5
PLZ/ Ort: 53113 Bonn
Telefon: +49 (0)228/ 306-0
E-Mail: impressum[at]dhl.com
Vertreten durch die Geschäftsführer
Wolfgang P. Albeck
Holger de Fries
Gisela Gebbe
Andreas Hoffmann
Kathrin Lange
Dr. Tobias Wider


*Handelsregister-Nr.: *

Registergericht HRB 13192 AG Bonn
 


*USt-IdNr.: *

DE 814145736
-----------------------------------------------------
DHL Paket 





*Impressum Deutsche Post AG*


Vertreten durch den Vorstand:
 
Dr. Frank Appel, Vorsitz
Ken Allen
Roger Crook
Jürgen Gerdes
John Gilbert
Lawrence A. Rosen
 


*Handelsregister-Nr.: *

Registergericht Bonn HRB 6792


*USt-IdNr.: *

DE 169838187
 


*Adresse:
 *

Charles-de-Gaulle-Straße 20
PLZ/ Ort: 53113 Bonn
Telefon: +49/ (0) 228/ 18 20
E-Mail: impressum.paket[at]dhl.com


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

Das kommt drauf an wie genau es der post Mitarbeiter nimmt. Bei uns in der Filiale sin 2 Mitarbeiter, der eine gibt die am selben Tag raus und der André nimmst sehr genau und gibt es erst am nächsten Tag raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich es mag Ausnahmen geben wie das die Rückläufer noch während der Öffnungszeit in die Filiale kommen, man bekannt ist oder was auch immer. Unpassend aber möglich, ich hatte lange Zeit die Möglichkeit auf 2. Hand Ware noch bis zu 40 % bei Atelco zu bekommen oder konnte Artikel reservieren lassen bei Aldi, Lidl und Co vor dem Verkaufstermin. Von daher alles ist möglich aber man muss nachfragen, aber selbst die 24 Std. bringen keinen um


----------

